# New Shimano EP8 ebike system - what you need to know



## greg_michaluk (Aug 26, 2020)

I currently own the Shimano e-8000 system. After 17 months and 7400 kms (4600mi) I am certainly pleased at the performance and handling of the entire system including the brakes and drivetrain. Shimano hit a homerun with the e-8000 system and hopefully the new system will continue with the noted reliability.


----------



## Sam_K (Aug 31, 2020)

Unless I missed it you did not list the battery price. Also I have the misfortune of having Specialized e-bikes which Specialized seems to deliberately design to make it near impossible to upgrade, you have to buy a brand new bike instead. So I am correct in assuming the Shimano battery will not work on Specialized Creo or Kenevo bikes?


----------



## rene1 (Mar 25, 2015)

how much isnthe new EP8000 shimano motor? Thanks


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

>> how much is the new EP8000 shimano motor? Thanks

Price has not yet been released but we suspect it's going to be very close to the price of the E-8000 motor.


----------



## Paul_Cherry (Feb 5, 2020)

Francis, a tad off subject but have you come across any of the bike manufacturers exploring the option to incorporate a battery with single speed vs gears? It would be so cool to have a single speed bike with the option to use the shimano EP8 for those tough climbs.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

>Francis, a tad off subject but have you come across any of the bike manufacturers exploring the option to incorporate a battery with single speed vs gears? It would be so cool to have a single speed bike with the option to use the shimano EP8 for those tough climbs.

Great question. With these new motors and modes with 85 nm of torque and software that goes from low to max assist automatically, shifting can be required much less often. Singlespeed is a possibility but will be a bit limited since it has to be geared high to pedal to 20mph and beyond. They will definitely do it in commuters first.

Shimano did mention that this is chainline compatible with their internal geared hubs. I think we will see that Assisted with 7-speed hub gears. The promise is no mere derailleurs.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

>> I currently own the Shimano e-8000 system. After 17 months and 7400 kms (4600mi) I am certainly pleased at the performance and handling of the entire system including the brakes and drivetrain. Shimano hit a homerun with the e-8000 system and hopefully the new system will continue with the noted reliability.

It was a conservative effort and they hit the bullseye with ease of use and reliability. Now they are going for the leading edge! Bravo!!!


----------



## Jon_Severson (Sep 1, 2020)

Question for you: How does this compete with the Specialized Levo SL? That seems to be the pinnacle of ebike tech, light enough to almost pass as a regular bike but enough power to make you feel like you lost 40lbs and ride every day. 

Thanks in advance. Looking at a hip replacement one day in the future, looking at an ebike like a Levo SL to take the edge off and buy me a few more years. My right leg is a tad shorter as is so not a lot to skim off the top of the femur to replace a hip....and if I'm active it'll only last 10 or so years vs full 20. I'm only 46 and now suddenly finding myself interested in ebikes as they literally could keep me riding longer before a hip replacement as well as help me get the most mileage out of the hip when i do.


----------

